# How do YOU cross cut wide panels on a table saw?



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

New to woodworking and was cross cutting my first cabinet sides yesterday on a table saw. I cut them down to be about 40" tall and 20" wide using a circular saw. Then I thought I would cut them down the rest of the way on the table saw to get perfectly repeated cuts. Well, the rips worked out great. But trying to cross cut 19" panel that is 40" tall proved to be a chore.

How do you guys cross cut accurately on a table saw? Use a sled?

I guess I could use the CS to crosscut to size but was hoping to be more accurate on the TS.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

You answered your own question. Crosscut sled is the answer!!! Do a search for crosscut sled, Super Sled & you'll get more info than my little brain could possibly absorb!

Good luck, have fun, make sawdust & BE SAFE!!!

EDIT: Welcome to LJs. A great place to feed your (my) sawdust psychosis!!!


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Bingo! A sled would help!

My sled can crosscut up to 22in, however, you can make a sled that can crosscut even more. The downside is that these sleds can eventually get too big to be practical. You will have to be your own judge as what is TOO big when it comes to TS sleds.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/57667


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Great Sled Mike,

Noone - it will also depend on the TS you are using as to the best way to approach the building of the sled


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

For crosscutting pantry sides you might want to make a sled
that runs on one side of the blade only to keep the weight
and size of the sled down and you can have the sled extend
out quite a ways to support the end of the panel…. over 20" 
in your case because the panel is 40", and with a long crosscut
fence on it. The sled doesn't have to be rectangular or
square, it can taper on one side to support only 3 corners 
of the panel: 2 corners next to the blade and 1 corner
on the outside… this way the sled can weigh considerably 
less and you'll fight the weight of it less.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I've seen it done by turning the miter gauge 180°, but I don't know if it would accomodate a 19" piece.


----------



## cutmantom (Feb 2, 2010)

crosscut the 40" first then rip


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I built a sled designed by Steve Maskery ( http://www.workshopessentials.com ) ... works great. I have been using it for well over a year, and have cut panels up to 20" wide.



-Gerry


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

There's more than one way to skin a cat, or cut a board.

Depending on the visibility of a 19" cut, I'd most likely use the sliding mitre, if the edges show up, I'd probably use a circular saw with a SHARP blade, and a straight edge guide. 19 inches is just going to be akward on most non cabinet makers saws.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

I cut it about 1/8" long with a circular saw, and then trim it to size with a router and a clamp on guide.

I am too old and too weak to manhandle such a big piece on a table saw.


----------

